# HTV and Plastisol Transfer?



## TrueNorthGear (Sep 27, 2005)

I've poked around the forum and could not find this asked before. I am new to screen printed transfers, but I am wondering if this is even possible.

I'd like to use a Plastisol Transfer for a 3-colored logo on the shirt and then add personalization to the shirt in HTV. The HTV would be close enough to the Plastisol logo that it would be under the heat press when the HTV is pressed.

Has anyone done this before?


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi Keith

Yes you can, you will have to cover the Plastisol transfer with a Teflon sheet to keep the ink from sticking to the heating element and you might get a slight shine from the Teflon sheet ( make sure the entire image is covered by both the heat press and the Teflon sheet so any shine will be consistent ). But unless you are pressing the HTV a at a lot higher temp than the transfer you will be fine...

Dan


----------



## TrueNorthGear (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks Dan. Definitely would cover the transfer during the second press and the HTV would be at a lower temp.

Any need to wait a certain period of time after peeling the plastisol transfer before doing the HTV?


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi keith

Peel it as soon as you move the platen out of the way, I don't think it would matter but when I do it for tests and such I always remove the Teflon sheet as soon as I can, so I know that is OK, not sure about letting the Teflon cool down not knowing the ink formula on the transfers you are using 

dan


----------

